# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Legacy (BBC Two Drama)

## tammyy2j

Boardwalk Empire's Charlie Cox, The Hour's Romola Garai and Sherlock's Andrew Scott are to star in new BBC Two drama Legacy.

BAFTA-winner Simon Russell Beale (The Hollow Crown) joins the trio in the Cold War thriller from writer Paula Milne (The Politician's Husband).

The one-off film is based on Alan Judd's 2001 novel of the same name and will be directed by Dredd's Pete Travis.

Legacy tells the story of a young spy, Charles Thoroughgood (Cox), who discovers the disturbing truth about his father's complex past.

Scott will play Soviet diplomat Victor Koslov, while Garai is cast as the character Anna.

Olivia Grant (Strike Back), Christian McKay (Tinker Taylor Solider Spy) and Tessa Peake Jones (Marchlands) will also appear in the 90-minute drama.

"Legacy falls well within the genre of the British spy thriller but has an extraordinary personal twist," said writer Milne.

"For what is espionage if not betrayal at the most fundamental level of human interactions? When that occurs within a family... it's dynamite!"

Legacy will air as part of BBC Two's Cold War moment, which also includes a series of factual commissions.

----------

